
Boom! Google pays $1B for Yahoo Sunnyvale sites it bought from Verizon - perryh2
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/07/24/boom-google-pays-1-billion-for-sunnyvale-sites-it-bought-from-verizon/
======
xfour
So how long until an annexation request for Googleopolis combining all these
purchased parcels and becoming a city upon itself. That seems like a likely
endgame here. Invokes a bit of a mix between a company town a mining operation
might have, and a dystopian future.

~~~
cookingrobot
Or maybe it’s a utopian future. I’d love to see how cities could operate
differently if designed from the ground up with lots of funds to get it right.
I wouldn’t be too worried for Googles who would choose to live there, since
they wouldn’t at all be economically trapped if they didn’t like it.

~~~
btgeekboy
Wasn’t that the idea behind EPCOT?

~~~
Tempest1981
Details about 10 min into this video:
[https://youtu.be/sLCHg9mUBag](https://youtu.be/sLCHg9mUBag)

------
alephnan
Remember when Yahoo turned down $1 million to buy Google ?

~~~
moftz
They would have run it into the ground. Maybe their search would have gotten a
little better but Yahoo wouldn't be what Google is today.

------
throwaway082729
Is this going to drive up property prices in Sunnyvale? Amazon, FB, Google,
LinkedIn/Mountain View, Apple are all in Sunnyvale. I heard that Uber is
moving there as well.

~~~
masonic
Apple's mostly in Cupertino, including the spaceship.

These parcels are between 237 and the bay. There's no residences around there.
A lot is former Lockheed land.

~~~
drdeadringer
I was at Lockheed while they were selling off some of that land and the [then
new] "Moffett Towers" were being constructed [constant, unavoidable pile-
driving for years]. When the CEO was talking about such things as "cost
savings in the coming year" it was clear that meant "reducing the land
footprint in Sunnyvale" amongst other things such as layoffs at same. At the
time I imagined which few, minimum buildings would remain if//when the trend
continued.

The only "residence" there is the dump for the goats. For humans, it's just
about 3 miles directly south on Mathilda Ave; I lived there for a couple years
while I was at Lockheed.

~~~
DrScump
It's so strange to drive up Mathilda and not see the Blue Cube or buildings
101-102 anymore.

~~~
drdeadringer
I agree.

